# universal toggle switch keeps blowing fuses??



## jhonyquest97 (Aug 28, 2008)

so heres how i have the bosch relay wired up

87 - to fogs
30 - battery with 30 inline fuse
85 - ground
86 - to toggle switch

Then the toggle switch has three prongs
1 - power - (straight to battery with inline fuse) 
2 - acc - (to pin 86?)
3 - grounded seperatly

This is the way i DONT blow a fuse. But lights dont light up. Any ideas?

Im about ready to just ditch the relay.


----------



## jhonyquest97 (Aug 28, 2008)

i made this awesome pics cause i was even confused by what i said...


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

I'm guessing that you have an illuminated (lights up when ON) switch there, yes?
I'm also guessing that you aren't seeing (read: are measuring with a DVOM, but nothing is there) power to the relay coil when you flip the switch ON (but, power is present at the 'power' terminal on the switch)?

Your wiring looks correct - with one detail. Technically, 85 is coil power, and 86 is coil ground. For a 'normal' relay, it doesn't matter. But, if you happened to get a 'diode-supressed' relay (there will be a diode schetched into the schematic on the relay, bridging 85 and 86), it won't work 'backwards.
Want to check if the relay (and lights) are functional, without using the switch? Simply run power to the relay's 86 terminal (your wiring.) Work? Figure out what's up with your switch circuit. No work? Figure out what's wrong with the relay's wiring, and/or the fog wiring.


----------



## jhonyquest97 (Aug 28, 2008)

I mean im following the diagram from the packaging. But maybe ill try fliping the 86 and 85. Otherwise its something frok the relay to the fogs right?


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Well, that depends: which fuse blows? The one for the switch? Or the one for the fogs?
(small detail that you left out..)


----------



## jhonyquest97 (Aug 28, 2008)

It was the one for the switch but i just had the wires backwards. 

I hooked ul the relay straight to battery to turn it on. Heard it click over but light from fogs. Then i realized i dont uave them mounted securely to the plastic grille. Dont h3s housing have to be grounded as well. Its been a while. If so how do i go about doing that. My hellas on my jeep had a grounding spot right in on light i think.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

OK. So, one problem solved...

Grounding the housings: it depends on the light. I'm guessing that you're talking about "whatever brand" H3 fogs? 
While, yes, an H3 bulb is grounded thru the reflector (the bulb base is the ground contact); how the housing is grounded varies. Some are grounded thru their mounting; others have a ground contact inside (for an external ground wire.)
If, say, the outer casing of the lamp is plastic (and, most are), then you should find a ground contact (spade (typically), or stud) on the back of the reflector.


----------



## jhonyquest97 (Aug 28, 2008)

Making progress lol. The housings are all metal. Got the lights of ebay. The grille it mounts to is plastic so are we talking about running a contact from the housing of the light to a ground point on the car?


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

That should di it, yes.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

cuppie said:


> Technically, 85 is coil power, and 86 is coil ground.


Actually I thought 85 was ground???

Maybe it's just Hellas but I'm used to seeing a terminal on the H3 bulb holder that is used for ground - see the brown wire in the photo.


----------



## jhonyquest97 (Aug 28, 2008)

I wont get to work in it untill tomorrow but ill post a pix of my foglight. Its the 5.5" inside one from the gtis


----------

